# Jak zmierzyc czas uruchamiania Firefoxa, a nie czas dzialani

## dlugidll

witam

Jak zmierzyc czas uruchamiania Firefoxa, Thnderbirda i Kate a nie czas dzialania??

polecenie

```
time firefox
```

daje czas dzialania, czyli np kilka godzin, a nie czas uruchomienia

----------

## pancurski

można tak:

uruchamiasz w konsoli, dajesz enter i jednocześnie wciskasz stoper   :Laughing: 

----------

## Gabrys

 *dlugidll wrote:*   

> witam
> 
> Jak zmierzyc czas uruchamiania Firefoxa, Thnderbirda i Kate a nie czas dzialania??
> 
> polecenie
> ...

 

A co to jest niby "czas uruchamiania", myślę, że jak się zastanowisz jak to określić, to dojdziesz do wniosku, że programu, który by to zmierzył może nie być?

Ale możesz spróbować tak: time firefox i jak tylko się uruchomi, to go zamknąć.

----------

## no4b

Potem uwzględni błąd refleksu, parę innych czynników, oceni niepewności pomiarowe, wyrysuje ładne wykresy z zaznaczonymi niepewnościami i otrzyma rezultat, który i tak jest daleki od prawdy  :Wink: 

----------

## Gabrys

Pewnie chodzi o szpanowanie przed kolegami, że się szybciej Fx odpala, bo są jakieś ultra-ricerskie flagi poustawiane, a różnica niewidoczna gołym okiem, więc trzeba jakoś haxorsko mierzyć czas  :Wink: .

----------

## dlugidll

chodzi o porownanie firefox, swiftfoxa i paru kerneli z roznymi ustawieniami odnosnie opoznien

----------

## Vegan

ehe sam mam troche ricerskie zapedy , ale zastanow sie czy tak naprawde nie lyczy sie Twoje odczucie co Ci po 000,01 sec jesli tego nie odczujesz w zaden sposob? a opoznienia takie jak sekunda czy 2 mozna zmierzyc normalnym stoperem.

pozatym sprobuj sobie uruchomic jakis program po starcie systemu , po 2 godzinach i po 12, system mzoe czesc pamieci zrzucic do swapa , mozna w tym momencie jakis deamon obciazac procek itp itd wiec nei da sie bezwglednie zmierzyc czasu urcuhamiania aplikacji ....

----------

## Gabrys

A może jakieś rozszerzenie, co pokazuje systemowy czas jak się załaduje?

Wtedy robimy

date; firefox

i odejmujemy czas tego rozszerzenia od daty pokazanej w konsoli.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *dlugidll wrote:*   

> chodzi o porownanie firefox, swiftfoxa i paru kerneli z roznymi ustawieniami odnosnie opoznien

 

Czy to Ci jest potrzebne do jakiejś pracy na studia? Bo jeśli nie to imo szkoda Twojego czasu. To co zmierzysz stoperem jest wystarczająco obiektywne dla Ciebie jako użytkownika.

----------

## Paczesiowa

a moze uruchomic przegladarke z parametrem w postaci urla do strony ktora w jakims costamscipcie od razu zamknie przegladarke?

----------

## XianN

@Paczesiowa: jakis costamscript nie moze zamykac przegladarki  :Smile: 

Ale jesli tak patrzec na czas uruchamiania to najlepiej chyba napisac sobie plugin, ktory wylaczy firefoxa 

http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Creating_Custom_Firefox_Extensions_with_the_Mozilla_Build_System  :Smile: ))

Nom, a nie lepiej Ci bedzie zrobic jakis taki benchmark odpowiedni? Przyklady:

http://ltp.sourceforge.net/tooltable.php

czy dokladniej:

http://weather.ou.edu/~apw/projects/stress/

Pozdrawiam

----------

## dlugidll

porobilem troche testow

zrbilem testy benchmarkami i zmierzylem czasie kompilacji ffmpeg

roznice miedzy kernelem ustawionym pod 

586/K5/5x86/6x86/6x86MX

a kernelem skompilowanym jako

Pentium M  

wynosza maxymalnie 3%

tak wychodzi u mnie

w 

```
Processor type and features  
```

ustawilem

```

Preemption Model (Preemptible Kernel (Low-Latency Desktop))

Timer frequency (1000 HZ)
```

----------

## Vegan

Low Latency Desktop NIE jest dobre dla systemu desktopowego , wrecz mzoe spowolnic jego dzialanie , dobre jest jesli duzo edytujesz muzyki, potrzebujesz niskich latencji do wykonywania specjalistycznych zadan , dla zwyklego desktopu wybierz Volunatry Desktop !

----------

## dlugidll

zrobilem jak radzisz, nadal kernel jest wydajniejszy tylko o 2%

cuz chyba tak juz zostanie

----------

